# Take the Normie test



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you a normie or a grand wizard? What's your score? Post below!

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/923/127/374.png
^Bigger/clearer view.










I got a 32. I'm a magic tier! A lost soul...


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm a robot. Yay?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Nonsensical said:


> I'm a robot. Yay?


You are worthy. Welcome, my brother. :teeth


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

i'm a wizard apprentice... The relationships and mental health categorize ****ed me.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Dear God I got 25. You have made me sad iCod. I am a Wizard apprentice.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I am a robot. It's a shame we don't have the technology for androids yet , I'd make good friends with them.


----------



## Joe92 (Jul 27, 2015)

I scored 10 or 14 with bonus questions. - Wizard


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

.... Without that bonus round, I would have been a magical fedora man.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe92 said:


> I scored 10 or 14 with bonus questions. - Wizard


Very impressive indeed! You are a true wizard! You must have all of the power!


RestlessNative said:


> Dear God I got 25. You have made me sad iCod. I am a Wizard apprentice.


One should not feel sad about their wizard status. One should embrace their unique prowess in social awkwardness and normie hate. You have power, son. And with great power comes great responsibility.


TheWildeOne said:


> .... Without that bonus round, I would have been a magical fedora man.


Maybe one day in the future you may retake the test and gain the prestigious rank of wizard fedora maker. Very few people can claim such rank.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

cyborg

hell yeah


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

79...near perfect on everything except relationships, which was near 0.

Yay?


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Apparently I'm a cyborg. :nerd:


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Cyclonic said:


> 79...near perfect on everything except relationships, which was near 0.
> 
> Yay?


79? Dear lord have mercy.

*THERE'S A NORMIE IN OUR RANKS!!!*


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I wonder how many fellow wizards we got om SAS......:serious:


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Cyclonic said:


> 79...near perfect on everything except relationships, which was near 0.
> 
> Yay?


STONE THE NORMAL.
HE HAS COMMITTED A SAS-SIN.

A SAS-sin...
I think he might be an assassin, too.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

72, goodness gracious I was one point shy from becoming a normalfag. According to this tho I'm slightly strange and have robot qualities but live human lol.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

you took this from r9k but my score was 60


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I got a 35 "lost soul"


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I got a 35 "lost soul"


It's okay comrade. I too am a "lost soul."

We are not full wizard's yet. We still have potential....maybe. :crying:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't get to site... :stu


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Beep boop


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

45 with bonus round.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

51, I'm a cyborg lol...makes sense I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I don't understand the point but I got 47.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

46 (possibly 48 though, one is debateable, doesn't effect results though..) Robot your flesh has turned to metal from feels. 

Yes, I often feel like a robot.

I don't have four monitors but I do have 2. 4 would either be amazing or terrible, I can't decide which.

But seriously lots of 'normal' people smoke weed and tobacco I don't get why not doing so gets you points.

Kind of sad I'm not magic, but I guess with robotic capabilities I can use artificial magic and any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

edit: Do I get bonus points for not knowing what r9k is?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

31 w/ that bonus round ~ Lost Soul

+6 for being a girl???


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Seems like sleep should be more than 1 point.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

44. Robot. My flesh has turned to metal from feels.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't entirely sure on the friend ones because I have online friends but zero irl friends. It doesn't clarify.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> Yeah I wasn't entirely sure on the friend ones because I have online friends but zero irl friends. It doesn't clarify.


I'd say online friends do indeed count as friends since they have the potential to become irl friends.



Kevin001 said:


> 31 w/ that bonus round ~ Lost Soul
> 
> +6 for being a girl???


Wizardry is a male-orientated profession, Kevin. But there are indeed a few female grand wizards and wizards out there, but they are very rare indeed.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

53'ish so cyborg. Interesting poll, very _extremely_ scientific.

Oh 59 with bonus round.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

38. ZERO points from mental health lmao. I'm ****ed up.


----------



## Asrais (Aug 22, 2015)

I got 60 - cyborg. Pretty much as expected I can pass for a normie when needs be. I guess I'm a day walker


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

30something I forgot, but I was in the magic tier for sure

so basicallly

**** human :/ and low even for sas...**** even for sas human


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

robot, thanks to the bonus round


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Robot.. no magical powers for me :[
Also, inb4 another thread on r9k about normies stealing their memes


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

37. Thank you, bonus round!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

22 :rain

Time to end it and take some normalfags with me. Just kidding  ...maybe.


----------



## ColdPurple (Apr 22, 2014)

Barely got 40


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

A robot.

Pretty accurate.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got 45. 59 with the bonus round.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

59 in total. Cyborg? Scored lowest on relationships 😒


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a 43. I guess I'm a robot.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

26 Wizard apprentice


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

102... If everything seems great on the outside, it doesn't always mean I'm ok on the inside.....


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

MAlinka said:


> 102... If everything seems great on the outside, it doesn't always mean I'm ok on the inside.....


Holy mother of **** we have a God-tier normie!!!! :surprise:


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

XP pls don't bully me because of it.... Yes I have friends and I go out everyday, but I stll feel like crap most of the time...


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

62

feelsokayman.jpg


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

28 including bonus round. I'm a lost soul following the path of magic.

Aw yea, screw people, I can use magic. Fireballs 'n' thunderbolts 'n' ****


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

40 and 46 with bonus round. I am a robot. Feels? What are these "feels". Robots don't experience these things. What is a personality? What are friends? What is a girlfriend?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A lot of these seem like inaccurate benchmarks. 

But to answer, I got a 69 (with some margin of error).


----------



## Jabba the Hutt (Dec 16, 2013)

I got 21 points. Apparently even the users on SAS are much more successful than me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Around 10 points.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

37-lost soul


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

45 by itself, 57 with bonus questions. So going off the bonus question score, I'm a cyborg~


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I got 26, but I wasn't sure wether to add points or not for some of them.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

28 including the bonus round. I only got 2 on mental health and 2 on relationships. So I'm a wizard apprentice.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

39. The bonus round almost saved my soul.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 72, goodness gracious I was one point shy from becoming a normalfag. According to this tho I'm slightly strange and have robot qualities but live human lol.


71 here. Once I move out, I might be a normal ***.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Magic tier. 35 including the bonus round. A great many of those questions are ****ed up though.

'Feel happy most of the time' is absurd and would be a sign something is very very wrong.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HEY i GOT 75 : so this equal normal Normie  ( I dont like that ''normie'' word) 

yes I DID answer them all honestly and the ones I was only half and half I didnt give myself any points : yay I suppose

thing is : the questions like '' how you feel with people ''' well it depends on how i feel that day : Sometimes i feel comfy and can make a good humor and people laugh some days I might have somethign bothering me and I am not so chatty

so this thing cant be regarded as 100% accurate but I am happy with my score


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


>


Ooohh.. Also a good test thingy!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

24 'Wizard Appentice' including bonus round.

Also got 0 on the mental health section.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LichtLune said:


> 45 with bonus round.


That's exactly what I got. I'm a robot. The bonus round helped. I could've got 50, but 5 points from the main quiz were debatable and I'd still be a robot.



Persephone The Dread said:


> 46 (possibly 48 though, one is debateable, doesn't effect results though..) Robot your flesh has turned to metal from feels.
> 
> Yes, I often feel like a robot.
> 
> ...


No. 

I hate my result. It reminds me of a personality test I took on here. I was considered as using logic and reason most of the time; robot. I think you got the same on that test. Woot.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm sorry but I'm gonna need the three "normies" to show themselves so they can face public execution and belittlement.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh boy, an anti-clique clique test :no

..I got a 40..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

29 Lost Soul. Damn bonus round kept me from being a wizard apprentice


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I got 47. Ima Robot. Interesting test. 

Haha 3 people are normal "****". Lmfao xDD I wish I was a normal person.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lost soul.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I got a 54, I'm a robot. I honestly don't know how I scored that high.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Heh, I'm a lost soul. I think I might have missed a few in my inebriated state, I'll go for Robot or Cyborg.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

56


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> HEY i GOT 75 : so this equal normal Normie  ( I dont like that ''normie'' word)
> 
> yes I DID answer them all honestly and the ones I was only half and half I didnt give myself any points : yay I suppose
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

44, a robot like most people. Got most of my points from the first column and the bonus section. 

So a healthy, active robot with no social life.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Dang normies.. always taking away the attention from myself. I deserved this, and they stole it from me!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> 56


:fall

28.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Without the bonus round I am a robot but other than that I'm a cyborg (52).


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

57 without the bonus round, 68 with it. I guess I'm not as bad off as I thought? Haha


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

I got 53, cyborg lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I got 60pts , I'm a cyborg I linger in both worlds. 


Those 6 damn points for being a girl kept me out of wizard status xD


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I got 45. That's actually lower than I expected...but this does explain all the times people called me a robot


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> I got 45. That's actually lower than I expected...but this does explain all the times people called me a robot


Colin &#128522;


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reaffected said:


>


but if you are lucky to have good health and exercise you gain the tons of points .... there are probably still things I hvent got or done yet ..

remember there are things you can do by your own volition to improve your score....


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i couldve been normalfag if i had a sex change X(


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

iCod said:


> I'm sorry but I'm gonna need the three "normies" to show themselves so they can face public execution and belittlement.


A shame you made the poll anonymous. Let's prepare the stake...


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

35, Lost soul. It should probably be lower, my future is ****ed.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> A shame you made the poll anonymous. Let's prepare the stake...


Salem "Normie" Hunt time. :grin2:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

iCod said:


> Salem "Normie" Hunt time. :grin2:


:lol


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

20 - Magic Tier - "Wizard Apprentice - Hope is bleak but not impossible"

It's near enough where I expected to be, really. I am a 'wizard' in real life and I already know hope for me is bleak.

The score could have been 22, but I disputed two of the one point questions which I could only answer as "_yes, but..._". So as I was doubtful, I ruled both out.

Actually if I take the bonus round, I can say "_yes_" to no criminal record - so add two points and I do end up with 22. Umm...hooray?!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> but if you are lucky to have good health and exercise you gain the tons of points .... there are probably still things I hvent got or done yet ..
> 
> remember there are things you can do by your own volition to improve your score....


Have you seen me??? I run miles everyday. I failed mostly on the mental health, self esteem, and achievements. Well obviously, I'm in therapy and on medication. I'm doing something, so yes I'm aware.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

45

Amusingly just looking at the tiers before I even worked it out I guessed I'd be between 40-50 

Well, suppose I'm not quite a wizard yet..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reaffected said:


> Have you seen me??? I run miles everyday. I failed mostly on the mental health, self esteem, and achievements. Well obviously, I'm in therapy and on medication. I'm doing something, so yes I'm aware.


No i havent seen you but I just looked at your profile and frankly you look great ! ........ and I suspect you have made or making progress from something that was worse in the past.

Plus I have seen from your pics you have done something more daring and more courage requiring that I have done .... you should be proud of yourself and i am glad you are in therapy and using meds.... you can improve further. I am sure you are a good person in lots of other ways

If you suffered body or issues then I can be in that company too and I have improved a lot since then also


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> No i havent seen you but I just looked at your profile and frankly you look great ! ........ and I suspect you have made or *making progress from something that was worse in the past*.
> 
> Plus I have seen from your pics you have done something more daring and more courage requiring that I have done .... you should be proud of yourself and i am glad you are in therapy and using meds.... you can improve further. I am sure you are a good person in lots of other ways
> 
> If you suffered body or issues then I can be in that company too and I have improved a lot since then also


You aren't supposed to have that kind of insight shhhh. And thanks.

I've come a loooong way. I refused to wear shorts for two years (including Georgia heat). Was afraid to. Completely covered up everything. Could not go to the pool, beach, no way. So it was leaps to do that. I'm still working on the body issues, it's just difficult. I've made advances but yes. Not easy. I was even afraid to leave my apartment (agoraphobic) so from that to traveling the NYC subway system solo, Ireland ect.

Still takes a bit of courage to wear a dress, or simple things like go for a run in running clothes in public and not freak out. :frown2: A brave day for me is still wearing shorts. I do it though. I'm making progress but like anyone else, it's highly dependent on your environment, situation, history, ect. Just isn't the same for all of us. All the work I've put in just to get where I am now and still not there yet...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reaffected said:


> You aren't supposed to have that kind of insight shhhh. And thanks.
> 
> I've come a loooong way. I refused to wear shorts for two years (including Georgia heat). Was afraid to. Completely covered up everything. Could not go to the pool, beach, no way. So it was leaps to do that. I'm still working on the body issues, it's just difficult. I've made advances but yes. Not easy. I was even afraid to leave my apartment (agoraphobic) so from that to traveling the NYC subway system solo, Ireland ect.
> 
> Still takes a bit of courage to wear a dress, or simple things like go for a run in running clothes in public and not freak out. :frown2: A brave day for me is still wearing shorts. I do it though. I'm making progress but like anyone else, it's highly dependent on your environment, situation, history, ect. Just isn't the same for all of us. All the work I've put in just to get where I am now and still not there yet...


hey. well i am usually a very insightful and perceptive person .  a LOT of what you say here I have identified with . I should PM you later


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

"Grand Wizard"?

*backs out of thread slowly*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a robot but on the verge of upgrading to a cyborg :yay just need to hold hands with someone for upgrade :/


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

27. What judgmental idiot made this test anyways?????


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

The beautiful satire.


----------



## ariadnesthread (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm a lost soul hehe.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

37.... a lost soul. Sounds about right haha.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

54 (or 46 without the bonus round)

Half-Human, Half-Robot, lingering between both worlds.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Indiligent (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh god, I scored a 25, not very good.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

71! Thanks bonus points!

Robot tier
-Slightly strange. You have robot qualities but live human.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

31, a fedora wearing lost soul.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

49

Robot tier: my flesh has turned to metal from the feels. Accurate. xD


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

68+10, normalfag? :um


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

52 - Cyborg

Damn, I'll never become a true wizard at this rate.


----------



## Nekhbet (May 21, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Dang normies.. always taking away the attention from myself. I deserved this, and they stole it from me!!


Oh god lol thanks for the laugh. That video roflmao:haha

I'd be a cyborg without the bonus round. In total I got 68 - slightly strange. Sounds about right :b:teeth

Lowest category was relationships. Not very surprised.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

20, as predicted I'm at the bottom tier even on this site.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> 20, as predicted I'm at the bottom tier even on this site.


Sh shh it's okay Matty. Maybe you can teach me what it's like to be a Grand Wizard? The title sure does sound prestigious and interesting. :squeeze


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

66 with bonus round. Without bonus round I'm 48.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I got 35.. could be better could be worse.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

28½


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

59; 45 without the bonus points.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

41 robot. This isn't a good normie test. For instance, I normie would smoke weed.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I got lost soul.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

30
lost soul
i was so sorry for myself when i could't give me the "have held hands" point :cry


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

41
woohoo barely made the cut
no fedora wearing neck beard for this guy


----------



## zodela (Sep 12, 2015)

58, apparently a cyborg here...


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

29 and steadily moving toward wizardry. Might just make it!


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a robot, though I don't see how robots can have "social anxiety" if they don't have emotions. I guess my SA really isn't real, I'm just programmed to behave as if I have it.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

25 with bonus. did some SAS member make this test up?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I was excited for this, but then I realized that it involved a lot of math. BRB


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

I got a 98 with the bonus round.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

*PHYSICAL*

Not Obese - 2

Not drug addict - 4

Not alcoholic - 5

Don't smoke - 6 (you should get a point if you do smoke weed)

Teeth - 7

Shower - 8

Hygiene - 10

Dress normal - 11

Doctor - 12

Height - 13

*MENTAL

*Talk to someone once a day -14

*Achievements

*Pet - 15

Money - 17 (I don't have any expenses)

*Bonus

*Normal attitude towards opposite sex - 19 (if you argue mens rights online you should lose points)

Criminal record - 21
*
Apprentice.

*This test isn't quite accurate though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

48 - i am robot

oh +6 with bonus round. so now i'm a cyborg.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Robot. 50. I split 'a good relationship with my family' because I mostly hate my aunts and uncles on my moms side.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

35, lost soul here.........


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

29


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

35...so in the school of wizardry, just a few steps away to make it out of the beta/cringe zone.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

38

Does this mean when people tell me I don't belong here I can link them to this post? It's like having a membership card, right?


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thought I was a robot till I noticed the bonus round which bumped me up to 54 making me cyborg.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

6 points for being a girl? Okay...

48


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Magic Tier, 36. Not surprising most points I did not receive were in the relationship column.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Right now I'm 50 (CYBORG)

Cant believe a test like this exists

Cant believe the term "normie" has taken off

It'll be on tshirts in Topshop next


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I got an 8.
Well, I really don't give a **** about anything after all.
I am a serious mess in every way and it seems I don't "want" to feel good, like I know I deserve only pain.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

****ing normies.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm like a 10 or something. Awesome. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

cyborg


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The normies are out of place, so it's the software engineers favorite game characters.

You can find normies in the Lone Survival Game under the word Bell. 









There's also a normies map, so you don't follow their path or easily get swindled into accepting that our world crimes are natural causes. There's also doctors that provide you a green pill or a blue pill to disable your perceptual awareness, so they can discriminate your instincts, and your environmental surrounding feedbacks.









http://www.playstationtrophies.org/game/lone-survivor/guide/


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WOOHOO!! I'm a normfag, yay!! 

Now to add up bonus questions...

Ahhh, crap. I'm only one point away from above average. Welp, still a normfag. That's fine. c:

SHUN ME, NECKBEARDS!! DO IT!!!!


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

52
guess i'm a cyborg


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Update to version 4.0 : http://i.imgur.com/iyFWL4p.png








I'm a wizard...
Total : 24 (7+3+2+8+4)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Test: You score as more "normal" (by quite a lot of points) *merely for being female*.

Stupid thread is stupid and should have been deleted long ago. But the "normie" in the title, and the word "normalfag" in the test itself (because homophobia makes everything _so much cooler_, amirite??), made that much pretty obvious from the start.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Test: You score as more "normal" (by quite a lot of points) *merely for being female*.
> 
> Stupid thread is stupid and should have been deleted long ago. But the "normie" in the title, and the word "normalfag" in the test itself (because homophobia makes everything _so much cooler_, amirite??), made that much pretty obvious from the start.


Congratulations on being normal!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :banana :hb :group :high5

I guess you no longer need to be on SAS anymore, everything is okay now, you can be free!


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

'slightly strange'
18 + 17 + 34 + 17 + 7 = 93


----------

